# Benefit system for expats and working hours in Spain



## stew (Nov 17, 2009)

Are there any web sites (maybe in spanish) anyone would recommend for getting information as to what he spain offers in terms of unemployment benefit, NHS, pension ... for british expats. I'm not thinking of imminently moving over I'm just unsure of what what's available.
Also what are the office working hours? I had an idea that in the cities they were as per the uk, but is that right, are there 2 or 3 hour lunch breaks requiring people to work on til 7 or 8 in the evening?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stew said:


> Are there any web sites (maybe in spanish) anyone would recommend for getting information as to what he spain offers in terms of unemployment benefit, NHS, pension ... for british expats. I'm not thinking of imminently moving over I'm just unsure of what what's available.
> Also what are the office working hours? I had an idea that in the cities they were as per the uk, but is that right, are there 2 or 3 hour lunch breaks requiring people to work on til 7 or 8 in the evening?
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know, there is no specific benefit system in Spain for British expats. The only way to receive Spanish benefits is to pay into the spanish system, whereby you need to work and pay in for a minimum amount of time (not sure what that is tho, 2 years????? maybe??) and then you would be eligible to claim para for a set period of time. If you dont pay in, you dont get anything at all! Healthcare is, again working and paying into the spanish system or taking out private healthcare - or simply paying the costs.


Office working hours vary greatly, but generally they do have a long siesta (lunch 2 hours) and work into the early evening. A friend of mine starts at 10am, works til 2pm, has a break til 4.30ish and works til 8pm. That seems to be fairly normal around here

Jo xxx


----------



## stew (Nov 17, 2009)

From Pensions, benefits, healthcare I see it may be an option to pay voluntary contribtions towards the "NHS" in spain, could someone give me an idea as to what this costs?

If someone worked for 3 months in spain and were made unemployed I guess they could claim full benefits for 3 months and then it stops, is that right? If so there wouldn't be any benefit available from the uk after that unless you moved back?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stew said:


> From Pensions, benefits, healthcare
> If someone worked for 3 months in spain and were made unemployed I guess they could claim full benefits for 3 months and then it stops, is that right? If so there wouldn't be any benefit available from the uk after that unless you moved back?



I dont know about the healthcare thing, I think thats paid by the same fund tho and I think it costs something like 250€ a month???? Hopefully someone with a brain will be along shortly and give you the accurate info

As for being able to claim unemployment benefit, I think you have to pay into it for longer than three months?? But I'm really not sure. I do know that unlike the UK there is an end to it tho - 2 years I think, altho I believe due to the recession here, the government are looking into making it longer. But this is why jobs in spain are harder to come by for expats, cos the Spanish have to work and it seems will take anything they can

Thats my view on it!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Office Hours?????????
Could be anything. In one place where I work it's 9:00 - 5:00 with half an hour for lunch and I think they can go home a bit earlier on Fridays. In another place it's 9:00 to 6:00 officially, but my clients are there until 8:00, 9:00 and even 11:00pm *regularly.* Another place is a call centre and they do shifts. In lots of places the time table changes in the summer and they may start a little earlier and go home earlier, but not in the places where I work. It seems that Madrid and surroundings is more geared to European timetables, and logically so.

Have you looked at the stickies? There's some info there about health care etc, isn't there?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stew said:


> From Pensions, benefits, healthcare I see it may be an option to pay voluntary contribtions towards the "NHS" in spain, could someone give me an idea as to what this costs?
> 
> If someone worked for 3 months in spain and were made unemployed I guess they could claim full benefits for 3 months and then it stops, is that right? If so there wouldn't be any benefit available from the uk after that unless you moved back?


yes you can pay into the system for health care - but that's separate from unemployment benefit - and you only usually get the care while you are actually paying into it

as jojo says - unemployment benefit doesn't last long either - & is directly related to how much you have put in - not sure how long you have to 'pay in' either before you qualify though 

there are some emergency measures in place at the mo due to the crisis - but I doubt you'd qualify


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

One thing's for sure, good or bad, it makes you realise how easy things are in the UK if you hit hard times

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I was led to believe that you have to pay in, as an employee, for a min. of 12mths.
Autonomo ( s/employed ) are not entitled to anything, ever. Your 250 a month,as an autonomo, is for pension & h/ care only.
At the moment I believe it's only possible to pay voluntary cont. in the Valencia region.
As Pesky wesky says around here they work long after their official closing time if there's clients in. This is normally compensated for by disappearing to the supermarket to do the shopping during the day!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just come across this on another site. Spain tightens the rules on 'health tourism' in Europe

Reads to me like everyone will be entitled to reciprocal h/ care with the bill going back to your original country.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Just come across this on another site. Spain tightens the rules on 'health tourism' in Europe
> 
> Reads to me like everyone will be entitled to reciprocal h/ care with the bill going back to your original country.


The children and I are covered here by a reciprocal agreement with the UK, but only because my husband works in the UK and pays tax, NI there. And that doesnt cover the cost of prescriptions 

Jo xxx


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

You need to contribute - to receive. "Dole" is based in contributions over the preceding 6 years, Max payout is 2 years and depends also on what you've put in. IIRC you need to contribute in excess of 181days - This will get you about a months dole. AND BELIEVE the 181 days is important - It is NOT the same as 6 months!

Work here is generally ARDUOUS compared to the UK. Longer hours - less money. The working day is almost certainly 8hours - but - they can be a 2 hour lunch break in there - which means a 10 hour day. Seasonal work can mean 12hour days if you wish to stand a chance.

Pension - you'll be better off claiming a UK pension as that too is based on your final two years of employment HERE as well as contributions (pan-EU)


----------

